# Bessacarr E530 Changing halogen lamp to LED's



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We have a Bessacarr 530 manufactured in 2006/7. I would like to change the two downlighter lamps in the cab round the drop down TV to LED's
In the book they are listed as "GU4/MR11 Dichroic 12V 10W in the E500 series specification booklet.
Can anyone tell me if there is a LED plug in replacement and its ref no and seller if possible?

Many thanks.

Robert.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Robert

Can't answer your question I'm afraid, but  >> these << people may be able to.

Only dealt with them once and had to phone and ask a question. They couldn't do enough to help. 

Dave


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

yes there is but at the moment they will cost you about £8.00 a time. I am looking into buying them wholesale but at the moment I can not find a reasonable price supplier. Do a google search using the bulb type and the words "led replacement" Hope this helps


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?xid=e738ee697f9438ba48d73d1b56228b49


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you. I now have plenty of sites to look at.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have replaced all the halogen lamps in my Voyager with LED'S.I bought them from ATEN to which someone has already pasted a link.The service was excellent and the products first class.


----------

